# جهاز قياس الخلخلة بالمحرك للمهندسين ذوي الخبرة



## عاطف مخلوف (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*جهاز قياس الخلخلة بالمحرك للمهندسين ذوي الخبرة:*

*- يعتبر جهاز الخلخلة أداة مفيدة في تشخيص الاعطال ، وضبط المحرك .*

*فيمكن باستخدامه ضبط الخليط في سرعة الحياد ، وكشف تسرب الخلخلة ، والتصاق الصمامات ، تلف حلقات المكبس ، انسداد العادم ، وخطأ التوقيت .*

*-**ويجب القراءة بعناية ومراقبة حركة مؤشر الجهاز بدقة ، ففي بعض الاوقات ستشير القراءة الي عدة احتمالات للعطل ، ومن هنا فستحتاج الي اختبارات اضافية لتحديد أحد هذه الاحتمالات .*



*استخدام جهاز التخلخل وتحليل قراءاته *

*1-**يشغل المحرك حتي يصل الي درجة الحرارة القياسية*

*2-**تثبت وصلة القياس مع ماسورة السحب ، وأغلب المحركات مزودة بسدادة ملولبة ومركبة بماسورة السحب ليمكن تركيب وصلة القياس مكانها *

*3-**شغل المحرك علي سرعة الحياد*









*4-**يقرأ مقياس الخلخلة بين **(15 – 22 ** ( in./Hg**وتطرح بوصة من القراءة لكل **(1000 feet) **ارتفاع فوق سطح البحر .*​ 
*5-**بعض المحركات الحديثة التى تستخدم كامات ذات رفع عالية ، وتراكب صمامات كبير ، تعطي قراءات منخفضة ، وقد تعطي قراءات غير منضبطه *

*6-**في هذه الحالة اما ان يشير الكتاب الفني للقراءات الخاصة بهذا المحرك ، أو يتم عملية ضبط لجهاز القياس حتي تتحرك ابرة الجهاز بشكل منضبط دون ذبذبات زائدة .(يوصي أحيانا بوضع حلقة داخل الخرطوم ليقوم بعمل اختناق طفيف للضغط للحصول علي قراءة متوسطة صحيحة ) .*
*7-**في المحركات علي شكل (V**) بماسورتي سحب يجب اجراء الاختبار لكل ماسورة علي حده .*
*-**تحليل قراءات مقياس الخلخلة :*











*-**ملاحظة :**الجزء الملون بالاحمر وهو من ( **15 – 22 in.Hg**) هي القراءة التى تدل علي أن اداء المحرك طبيعي بدون عيوب ، ويجب مراجعة الكتاب الفني للتأكد من هذه القراءة .*

*1-**قراءة طبيعية والمؤشر بين**(15- 22 in.)** والقراءة منتظمة وثابتة.*
*2-**قراءة طبيعية أثناء التعجيل السريع ثم التباطؤ**: عندما يتم زيادة سرعة المحرك ( المؤشر علي شكل نقاط ) يسقط المؤشر منخفضا (ليس الي الصفر) ، وعند التخلي عن التعجيل فجأة ، سيقفز المؤشر اعلي من قراءته الطبيعية .*
*3-**القراءة الطبيعية في حالة محرك ذى كام له رفع عالي** ، وتراكب كبير :*
*سيقرأ المؤشر قراءة منخفضة (**15 in**) وسيظل ثابت نسبيا ، وحدوث بعض الذبذبة يعد امر طبيعيا .*
*4 – عيوب في الحلقات:*
*عند تعجيل المحرك يسقط المؤشر الي الصفر( المؤشر المنقط) وعند ترك التعجيل ، يرتفع المؤشر بخفة فوق **(22 in)**.*









*5 – صمام او صمامات ملتصقة : *
*عندما يظل المؤشر (المنقط) عند قراءة تفريغ عادية ولكن يتحرك حركات حادة وسريعة بمقدار (**(4 ** للخلف ، فهذا يعني التصاق صمام او اكثر .*
*6 – احتراق او تشوه صمامات :*
*انخفاض المؤشر بانتظام وبشكل واسع نسبيا ، يدل علي احتراق او تشوه صمام او اكثر ، وقد يدل ايضا علي ان خلوص الصمامات اقل مما ينبغي فيجب إعادة ضبطها .*
*7 – قاعدة صمام في حالة سيئة :*
*التذبذب للخلف بدرجة صغيرة ولكن بشكل منتظم يدل علي سوء حالة قاعدة صمام او اكثر من قاعدة .*
*8 –تلف دلائل الصمامات :*
*تذبذب( تأرجح) المؤشر للامام والخلف لاكثر من **(4 in)** عند سرعة الحياد ، يدل علي ان دلائل الصمامات تالفة ، واذا رفعت سرعة المحرك وثبتت القراءة يتأكد هذا العطل . *














*9 – ضعف يايات الصمامات :*
*عند تذبذب المؤشر بشدة عند زيادة السرعة ، فهذا يشير الي ضعف يايات الصمامات ، وقد تكون القراءة عند سرعة الحياد ثابتة نسبيا.*
*10 – تأخر في توقيت الصمام :*
*قراءة ثابتة ولكن منخفضة عن المعدل الطبيعي قد تدل علي تأخر في توقيت الصمام .*
*11- تأخر في توقيت الاشعال :*
*قراءة ثابتة ولكن منخفضة وفي المجال القياسي (راجع الصورة) *
*12 – ثغرة شمعة اشعال غير كافية أو تلف نقاط التلامس في الموزع :*
*تحدث نبضات صغيرة ومنتظمة للمؤشر .*











*13 – تسرب في مجمع السحب :*
*قراءة منخفضة وثابتة تدل علي التسرب المذكور أو علي تلف حاشية قاعدة المغذي.*
*14 – تلف حاشية رأس الاسطوانات :*
*انخفاض كبير ومنتظم للمؤشر يدل علي تلف حاشية رأس الاسطوانات او يدل علي وجود تشوه بين رأس الاسطوانات وسطح كتلة الاسطوانات .*
*15 – انسداد في نظام العادم :*
*عند بداية التشغيل وفي سرعة الحياد قد تكون القراءة طبيعية ، ولكن عند زيادة سرعة المحرك ، فإن الضغط المرتد الناتج عن انسداد علبة تخفيض الصوت أو انسداد في ماسورة الذيل ، سيؤدي ذلك الي هبوط المؤشر ببطئ الي الصفر ، وقد يرتفع بعد ذلك المؤشر ببطئ ، أما الانسداد الشديد فسيؤدى الي هبوط المؤشر الي أدني نقطة حتي بعد العودة الي سرعة الحياد .*
*16 – مغذي غير مضبوط ضبطا صحيحا :*
*اذا كان ضبط خليط الحياد غير صحيح ، سيتحرك المؤشر ببطئ الي الخلف والي الامام ، وعند الضبط ستتوقف حركة المؤشر .*

*ملاحظة وتنبيه : *
*تحتاج القراءة وتحليلها الي تمعن وخبرة وتدريب *​


----------



## سمير شربك (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (16 ديسمبر 2009)

أهلا أخي سمير 
جزاك الله خيرا علي المرور والتعليق ، ونشاطك ملحوظ بارك الله فيك .


----------



## د.محبس (17 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مميز وشامل


----------



## د.محبس (17 ديسمبر 2009)

هل لك علم ماذا يسمى هذا الجهاز في السوق وكم السعر والصنع


----------



## d_a_w_i (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع أكثر من رائع ..
 وعن الإختبارات يسعدنى المشاركة بجزء اّخر ,,,

................
.........
....


*إختبارات مضخة الوقود الميكانيكية *











 *مضخة الوقود تسحب الوقود من الخزان لترفعه الي الكربريتور*


 *هناك ثلاثة اختبارات لتحديد حالة مضخة الوقود (وهي في مكانها ) وخط التغذية :*
 *1 – اختبار ضغط مضخة الوقود *
 *2 – اختبار معدل تدفق الوقود من المضخة *
 *3 – اختبار خلخلة مضخة الوقود *

 *1 – اختبار ضغط مضخة الوقود :*

 *يتم هذا الاختبار والمضخة في مكانها بالمحرك وخطواته كالتالي** :*









 *-**يتم فصل خط الوقود من المغذى *
 *-**يتم تركيب جهاز قياس الضغط (مانومتر) والمدرج حتي (ا كجم/سم2) بين المغذى(الكربريتور) وخط الوقود القادم من المضخة .*
 *-**يتم تشغيل المحرك علي سرعة التباطؤ (**Idling Speed**) (**600 R.P.M**) أو حسب التعليمات الفنية للمحرك.*
 *-**تتم مقارنة قراءة (المانومتر) مع الضغط القياسي لمضخة الوقود المنصوص عليها في المواصفات الفنية (يكون تقريبا حوالي **0.2 – 0.3 kg/cm2** )*



*2 – اختبار معدل تدفق الوقود من المضخة :*

 *- يتم هذا الاختبار والمضخة مكانها بالمحرك ، وبعد التأكد من حالة ضغط المضخة وخطواته كالتالي : *









 *- يُفصل خط الوقود من المغذى ليصب في إناء مدرج يتسع لنصف لتر علي الاقل *
 *شغل المحرك علي سرعة التباطؤ (يعمل المحرك فترة زمنية مستهلكا كمية الوقود الموجودة في غرفة العوامة) *
 *تُسجل الفترة الزمنية التى يستغرقها ضخ كمية معينة من الوقود في الاناء *
 *تُقارن مع التعليمات الفنية ، وتكون عادة حوالي (**0.4 **) لتر خلال ( **15 – 20**) ثانية.*

 *تحليل نتائج الاختبارات السابقة : *
 *أ‌-**في حالة وجود ضغط مرتفع ، ومعدل ضخ مرتفع ، يكون لسبب أو أكثر من الاسباب التالية :*
 *-**وجود وقود بين طبقات الحاجز المرن للمضخة يسبب انتفاخه *
 *-**حاجز مرن فقد مرونته وأصبح صلبا *
 *-**ياي (نابض) الحاجز المرن أقوى من اللازم *
 *ب – في حالة الضغط المنخفض يكون لسبب أو اكثر من الاسباب التالية :*

 *-**تلف في ذراع المضخة أو وصلة الذراع أو المفصلة*
 *-**ثقب بالحاجز المرن*
 *-**ضعف ياي الحاجز المرن *
 *-**تسرب في صمامات المضخة *
 *-**تسرب أو اعاقة في خط الوقود*



*3 – اختبار خلخلة مضخة الوقود** : **
Fuel pump Vacuum Test*

 *يتم الاختبار والمضخة في مكانها بالمحرك وخطواته كالتالي :*










 *-**يتم تركيب مقياس خلخة (**Vacuum gage**) بين مدخل المضخة وخط الوقود الآتي من خزان الوقود *
 *-**يتم تشغيل المحرك علي سرعة التباطؤ *
 *-**تُُقارن قراءة مقياس الخلخلة بالمواصفات الفنية (وعادة لا يقل عن **0.2 kg/cm2**)*
 *-**بعد ايقاف المحرك لا بد وأن يظل مقياس الخلخلة يعطي قراءة لمدة لا تقل عن **(10)** ثوان *

 *تحليل نتائج اختبار الخلخلة : *
 *-**القراءة المنخفضة عن المنصوص عليه في المواصفات الفنية تشير الي :*
 *-**تلف الحاجز المرنتلف في الصمامات *
 *-**تسرب هواء في الوصلات*

 *منهج اجراء الاختبارات :*
 *-**هذه الاختبارات الثلاثة ضرورية لتحديد صلاحية مضخة الوقود وخطوط التوصيل *
 *-**في حالة الحصول علي نتائج موافقة للمواصفات في اختباري الضغط ومعدل التدفق فإن ذلك يعني أن حالة المضخة وخطوط التوصيل مُرضية *
 *-**في حالة توافق نتائج معدل التدفق مع الارتفاع الزائد أو الانخفاض الزائد في الضغط ، فلا بد من اجراء اختبار الخلخلة لتحديد سب العطل *
 *-**في حالة توافق اختبارات الضغط والخلخلة مع عدم توافق معدل التدفق مع المواصفات الفنية فيجب في هذه الحالة فحص خطوط التوصيل للبحث عن أماكن اعاقة أو عوج او انحناء أو تسريب *
 *-**يستبدل فلتر الوقود ويعاد اختبار معدل التدفق *



 *4 – تجربة المضخة خارج المحرك (بعد فكها من المحرك ):*

 *أ – اختبار سريع :*

 *- تُسد فتحة طرد المضخة بواسطة ابهام اليد ، ويتم التأثير علي رافعة تشغيل المضخة باليد المجردة *
 *- حرر فتحة الطرد قبل عودة رافعة التشغيل الي وضع البدا *
 *يجب أن تحصل عندئذ علي صوت ناتج عن التمدد الفجائي للهواء المسحوب (صوت شفط)*

 *ب – التاكد من الحبك في المضخة :*

 *- بعد سد فتحة الطرد بالمضخة باستخدام سدادة محكمة *
 *- يتم وصل فتحة السحب بماسورة مغذاة بالهواء المضغوط الذي يبلغ ضغطه حوالي (**0.5 kg/cm2**) *
 *تغمر المضخة في حوض يحتوي علي بنزين خالي من الشوائب (نظيف) *
 *يلاحظ أن تكوين الفقاعات بصورة مستمرة يُعد دليلا علي تلف الحبك .


**





{ رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ. } 
[آل عمران:8]*​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز d_a_w_i
الموضوع الخاص باختبارات مضخة البنزين الميكانيكية الذي نقلته من موقع ما ، هو موضوعي المنشور في ملتقانا هذا بتاريخ 3/12/2009 ويمكنك مراجعته علي هذا الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t166273.html


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (18 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز الدكتور محبس 
هذا الجهاز كان يوجد منه نوع مقسم الي جزئين جزء لقياس الخلخلة وجزء لقياس ضغط مضخة الوقود الميكانيكية ، واقصد ان التدريجين كانا في مانومتر واحد ، ولم يكن غالي الثمن ، وهو معروف لدي البائعين لمثل هذه الاجهزة ، ويمكن ان تجده لدى بائعي قطع الغيار احيانا .


----------



## d_a_w_i (18 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مشرفنا العزيز A.mak


> *ارجو الانتباه للمواقع التي تسرق مواضيع ملتقانا*





> *الاخ العزيز d_a_w_i
> الموضوع الخاص باختبارات مضخة البنزين الميكانيكية الذي نقلته من موقع ما ، هو موضوعي المنشور في ملتقانا هذا بتاريخ 3/12/2009 ويمكنك مراجعته علي هذا الرابط :
> **http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t166273.html*


 


*حضرتك موضوعك عن إختبار مضخة الوقود الميكانيكية على الرابط : *

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t166273.html  بتاريخ 3 ديسمبر لهذا العام
 وأنا فعلاً لم أراه 

ولكن نفس الموضوع أيضاً بمنتدى اّخر بتاريخ 12 مارس لهذا العام على الرابط : 

http://l-7oob.com/vb/t63751.html

المعنى المراد توصيله أن الله هو من علمنا وهو من أعطانا وبالتالى لا يحق لنا أن نمنع حق الإنتفاع بشىء هو فى الأصل ليس ملكنا ...

النقطة الأخرى.. يوجد أيضاً مواضيع كثيرة فى منتدانا تحت مسمى "منقول للفائدة" إن كان الأمر كذلك فأنا أناشد جميع الأعضاء أن تتغير المقولة إلى  "مسروق للفائدة"..

منتدانا كبير ومعروف وسمعته أكثر من طيبة والحمد لله ونحن حينما نتناقل المعلومات فيما بيننا "كمهندسين عرب وليس أعضاء موقع" فهذا لرفعة شأن المهندس العربى ومنهم أنت وأنا.. هذه رسالتنا وهذا ديننا  

* أرجو ألا أكون ثقيلاً هذه المرة.. أنت أخ عزيز أحترمك لشخصك وأقدرك كثيراً*
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

والإختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

*





{ رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا 
وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ. } 
[آل عمران:8]*​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز 
الحقيقة أنا في حيرة من أمري ، وأتعجب اشد العجب مما يحدث علي المواقع المختلفة ، فيا عزيزى لقد حضرت هذا الموضوع منذ ما يقرب من 11 سنة ، وكنت ادرسه في دبي ، لكن الصور استخرجتها فقط حين أردت وضع الموضوع في ملتقانا ، وقد انتقيتها من كتابين ، واعتقد ان الامر بسيط جدا يمكن ان اتحدي هذا الشخص ان يذكر لي كل صورة من اي كتاب ؟ 
ثانيا :لو لاحظت اخي الفاضل الكريم ،لوجدت ان الموضوع مسجل انه نشر في تاريخ 3 مارس 2009، لكن الشخص الذى سرق الموضوع تم تسجيله فى (التسجيل : May 2009) يعنى نشر الموضوع قبل ان يشترك في الموقع بشهرين .وهذا يدل علي سوء نية الناقل ، واشتراك مشرفي الموقع في هذا الافك.
ثالثا : نقل المواضيع ، لا مانع منه بشرط ان نذكر انه منقول (علي الاقل) لنتسم بالامانة العلمية .


> لمعنى المراد توصيله أن





> الله هو من علمنا وهو من أعطانا وبالتالى لا يحق لنا أن نمنع حق الإنتفاع بشىء هو فى الأصل ليس ملكنا ..


.
اذا كان هذا هو المنطق الصحيح لما وجد علي وجه الارض سرقة أدبية ، او سرقة حقوق تأليف ، لا اعتقد ان هذا المنطق مقبول ، والمجهود الفكرى ليس مباحا للكل كالماء والهواء .




> منتدانا كبير ومعروف وسمعته أكثر من طيبة والحمد لله ونحن حينما نتناقل المعلومات فيما بيننا "كمهندسين عرب وليس أعضاء موقع" فهذا لرفعة شأن المهندس العربى ومنهم أنت وأنا.. هذه رسالتنا وهذا ديننا



ما دام منتدانا هذا كبير ومحترم ، فمن حقه علي الناقل منه علي الاقل ان يذكر انه نقل من منتدانا ، وليس بالضرورة ان يذكر اسم الكاتب ، وهذا لن يمنع الفائدة وانتشار العلم ، وباذل المجهود ، من حقه علينا ان نحترم مجهوده ، لا ان نقول له انه ليس ملكا لك .وذكر اسم الموقع لن يقلل من رسالتنا في توصيل العلم 
أما ديننا فقد امرنا بالامانة ، واوجبها علينا ، ونسبة الموضوع لغير باذل الجهد فيه ،وتغيير التاريخ بهذه الطريقة الفجة هو قطعا سرقه لمجهود شخص آخر ، ولا أجد له اسما آخر .



> *أرجو ألا أكون ثقيلاً هذه المرة.. أنت أخ عزيز أحترمك لشخصك وأقدرك كثيراً*



أخي الحبيب ، رغم أن ما ذكرته عن النشر في موقع آخر وذكرك التاريخ ، يعني أني أنا السارق ، فلم ارك ثقيلا ، واقدر اهتمامك بتقديم الجيد لملتقاك ، والاحترام متبادل ، وان اختلفنا في وجهة النظر .
وبالمناسبة راجع هذا الرابط علي نفس الموقع لنفس السارق تجد موضوع جهاز الخلخلة مسروق في نفس اليوم الذى وضعته هنا .
http://l-7oob.com/vb/t69981.html
وعلي هذا الرابط تجد بحثك الشامل الذى شكرناك عليه منسوب الى (برهوم) السارق العتيد 
http://l-7oob.com/vb/t69934.html
وهنا موضوع المهندسة عبير عن المغذى لنفس السارق لكنه ذكر هنا انه منقول واحسب ان السبب الصورة التي وضعتها المهندسة في بداية الموضوع وكانت بمثابة بصمة لها .
http://l-7oob.com/vb/t69446.html
وهذا موضوع موسوعة السيارات للاخت جوينى لنفس السارق :
http://l-7oob.com/vb/t71958.html

وهذا موضوع العقول الالكترونية الذى جمعناه في ملف واحد لنفس السارق المحترف :
http://l-7oob.com/vb/t68153.html

حتى موضوع عقول صغيرة لم يفلت من سارقنا وهذا هو رابطه:
http://l-7oob.com/vb/t70952.html
هل ازيدك أخي ؟ أم فيما مر الكفاية ؟
الغريب ان موضوعي حول علبة العادم ارسلته بتاريخ 12/12 الساعة 3:30 AM ونقله (برهوم) السارق في نفس اليوم ونفس الساعة !! هل كان سهران معي ؟ أم ماذا؟
وهذا موضوع (ظاهرة الطرق والاشعال الذاتي المبكر) والتى نشرتها في موقعنا بتاريخ 30/11/2009 ، وسرقها (برهوم) ونشرها بتاريخ 12/3/2009 
http://l-7oob.com/vb/t63434.html
ما رأيك يا أخي ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل امرنا الله بهذا ؟


----------



## d_a_w_i (19 ديسمبر 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## d_a_w_i (19 ديسمبر 2009)

لقد صدمتنى !!! .. أنا أعتذر لك ولكن يعلم الله ما فى نيتى.. كنت أريد الخير للجميع
أستغفر الله العظيم 

وبالنسبة للمواقيت فإن هناك شىء خطأ .. 
بحثى الشامل كان وقتهam 1:46 ....وفى ذلك المنتدى 1:30 am أى قبلى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
كيف ذلك ؟؟؟ هل يعتدون بمواقيت أخرى أم أن هناك فعلاً تواطؤ من القائمين على الإشراف حتى يخيل للأعضاء أنهم السباقون مثلاً ؟؟؟؟

لا أريد أن أظلم أحد ولكن كيف !!!!!!!

وهل الحل العلامات المائية ؟؟؟ هذا الموضوع لا يمكن أبداً السكوت عليه
أخى ... أنت تعلم أنى أردت الخير .. ولم أكن أقصد إتهامك مباشرةً ولكن كنت ألمح إلى أن الموضوعات ما لم تكن حصرية فهى منقولة وهذا لا يعيب ...إلخ

الكرة فى ملعبنا الاّن وعلينا جميعاً أن نتكاتف لحماية منتدانا


----------



## د.محبس (19 ديسمبر 2009)

a.mak قال:


> أخي العزيز الدكتور محبس
> هذا الجهاز كان يوجد منه نوع مقسم الي جزئين جزء لقياس الخلخلة وجزء لقياس ضغط مضخة الوقود الميكانيكية ، واقصد ان التدريجين كانا في مانومتر واحد ، ولم يكن غالي الثمن ، وهو معروف لدي البائعين لمثل هذه الاجهزة ، ويمكن ان تجده لدى بائعي قطع الغيار احيانا .


 
شكرا ........بارك الله فيك...طريقة عرضك للمواضيع ممتازة ومفهومه: كلمة حق


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز d_a_w_i
لا عليك ، فهذا الموضوع أثرته وأثاره غيري ، وهناك مواقع أخري يُنشر فيها أعمالنا بأسماء أخري ، وبدون ذكر كلمة منقول ، ووعدت الادارة بالبحث عن حل ، ولكن يبدو ان الحل صعب علي المستوى الفني ،وبالمناسبة فقد نُشر في الايام القليلة الماضية أحد مواضيعي منقولة من موقع آخر ، وقد نبهت صاحب الموضوع لذلك لكنه لم يرد ، وأحببت أن انبه الي توخي الحذر والدقة في النقل حتى لا تتكرر المواضيع ونضطر الي حذفها ، وأشكرك علي اعتذارك ، وقانا الله وإياك السرقة من أي نوع:34:

الاخ العزيز دكتور محبس شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الموقع ( منتديات لمسة حب) سبق وان كتبت موضوعا عنه في القسم العم
ونقل إلى مواضيع لم يتم نشرها,,
الموقع ياخذ اي موضوع وينشره حتى المواضيع في طور الإنشاء

وهذه نسخة من المواضيع وهي مواضيع ملتقى المهندسين العرب.​ 
مواضيع المنتدى : لمسة الهندسة الميكانيكةأدوات المنتدى



إبحث في هذا المنتدى



المشاهدات: *95* 

 *إعــــلان*: قوانيين منتديات لمسة حـب 
08-20-2009 Enaad (!..[ المـدير العـــام ]..!) 
التقييم الموضوع / كاتب الموضوع آخر رد 

مشاركات المشاهدات








 كتاب عن المسننات اللولبية(حصري) 
شمسان 
اليوم 01:12 AM
بواسطة تاتوو 

​214








 ( 0index mechanism( genova انيمشن بسيط لبعض تحويلات الحركه 
شمسان 
يوم أمس 11:50 PM
بواسطة شمسان 

​02








 ارجو مساعدتي غاز بترولي مسال 
شمسان 
يوم أمس 11:50 PM
بواسطة شمسان 

​01








 لكل واحدهيعمل دورة مهندس ثالث فىشهر2 /2010 
هلالي 
يوم أمس 11:50 PM
بواسطة هلالي 

​01








 مطلوب ملف أكسل صيانة وقائيه للسيارات 
برهوم 
يوم أمس 10:30 PM
بواسطة برهوم 

​01








 عروض تفصيلية بالفيديو لجميع انواع المضخات 
شمسان 
يوم أمس 09:10 PM
بواسطة شمسان 

​01








 Fluid Mechanics Frank M White solutions 
شمسان 
يوم أمس 09:10 PM
بواسطة شمسان 

​01








 fluid mechanics book by fox and solition 
شمسان 
يوم أمس 07:50 PM
بواسطة شمسان 

​01








 سؤال بخصوص المحطة البخارية / كيف يمكن إستخدامها في صناعة السكر ؟ أو طرق رفع كفائتها ؟ 
شمسان 
يوم أمس 07:50 PM
بواسطة شمسان 

​01








 ;Steel_Heat_Treatment,Metallurgy Technologie.pdf كتاب 
شمسان 
يوم أمس 07:50 PM
بواسطة شمسان 

​01








 عاوز مساعدتكم في ماكيت كوبري 
شمسان 
يوم أمس 06:30 PM
بواسطة شمسان 

​02








 تصنيع المبخر و الكندنسر 
مقادير العنا 
يوم أمس 06:22 PM
بواسطة مقادير العنا 

​01








 mechanical vibration 
شمسان 
يوم أمس 05:30 PM
بواسطة شمسان 

​01








 SpaceClaim 2009 Ingénieur - logiciel pour créer et éditer des modèles 3D-solid 
شمسان 
يوم أمس 05:30 PM
بواسطة شمسان 

​01








 أرجو المساعدة في أسرع وقت 
مقادير العنا 


الموضوع سبق وأثير .. ولست ادري ما هو الحل.​


----------



## d_a_w_i (19 ديسمبر 2009)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



حتى طلبات الملفات !!! معقول !!! مع الأخذ فى الإعتبار أننا ليس أمام موقف فردى ولكن موقف إدارة منتدى



> *الموضوع سبق وأثير .. ولست ادري ما هو الحل.​*



د.محمد باشراحيل .. ِA.mak .. يوجد فكرة تلح على للتخلص تماماً من تلك المناوشات السخيفة ولكن لن أصرح بها إلا بعد أن أتأكد من جدواها والكشف عن ثغراتها .

لكن قبل ذلك أسأل عن إمكانية التحدث إلى مشرفين الإدارة لهذا المنتدى ولتكن كمحاولة أخيرة ..


----------



## hema_s877 (31 مارس 2011)

المحركات التى تعمل بتلك المضخة انقرضت


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (31 مارس 2011)

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------

